# Free wild hogs



## PutteringAround (Apr 6, 2006)

A farm near me here in Florida has a wild hog issue. I found out that if you want a wild hog they will kill it and you can have the hog. You can clean and gut it there but you have to take everything with you, can't leave anything behind.

I am going to give them a call. Sounds like a great deal. Think of any reason not too?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

No old boars. I would want young pigs unless you like a lot of strong sausage....James


----------



## PutteringAround (Apr 6, 2006)

Thats is one problem, you get what they kill, he said they average about 350 pounds


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I guess I don't see a downside. Even if all you do is make dog food with it. It's still 350 pounds of meat for free.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

PutteringAround said:


> A farm near me here in Florida has a wild hog issue. I found out that if you want a wild hog they will kill it and you can have the hog. You can clean and gut it there but you have to take everything with you, can't leave anything behind.
> 
> I am going to give them a call. Sounds like a great deal. Think of any reason not too?


 As long as you are going to process them yourself, I do not see a problem. I have done quite a few and Prefer to do them myself.

Here "I" can not take a dead hog to a Lic. processor/Locker, unless its someone that processes deer etc but they are only open in my area during the season.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Where is it please? Do you have contact details? No downside I can see in that deal! I would love to take one of their hogs, I do all our own meat so my doing the processing isn't a problem.

Hogs are easy, the cow I did on my own over Christmas? Now THAT was hard! lol


----------

